# 12' Sliding Miter Saws: Ridgid vs Milwaukee vs Dewalt



## RichB16046

Hello,

First post on the forum. I'm in the market for a 12" sliding compound miter saw. I was pretty much set on the Milwaukee until i was walking through Home Depot today and saw that the Ridgid had a lifetime warranty (anyone have any experience with this?) and it got me thinking. I was set on the Milwaukee because of my past experiences with the brand. My Father and grandfather always bought their tools (I've inherited a few of those) and I have one of their M18 Fuel drills and it's literally the favorite tool that I own. It's an amazing drill. For anyone in the market definitely look into them. They are well worth the money. 

Anyway, since I'm reconsidering my selection I figured I'd throw the Dewalt in too. These are the three saws:

The Milwaukee:










http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/corded/6955-20

The Ridgid:










https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/12-inch-sliding-compound-miter-saw

The Dewalt:










http://www.dewalt.com/tools/machinery-miter-saws-dws780.aspx

Here's what I know so far.

The Milwaukee is a gear driven system and the Ridgid and Dewalt are both belt driven.

IMO the laser is pointless on the Ridgid. Blade needs to be running for it to turn on. and it requires batteries

Both the Dewalt and the Milwaukee have lights instead of the laser and run off the 12V power system from the saw.

Everyone says the dust collection on the Ridgid is basically non existent while the Dewalt and Milwaukee advertise that they collect at least 75% of the dust created.

Some say the Ridgid may not cut true when fully extended while the Milwaukee is rock solid. Any experience with the Dewalt?

Ridgid has a lifetime warranty. Is this really the case or do they fight you about it and nit pick their way out of covering it when you bring it back? 

Milwaukee is 5 years and Dewalt is 3 years.

Any thoughts or opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## hwebb99

I have used an older version of the DeWalt. It was a solid, accurate saw. The dust collection is almost worthless. I just bought a new Bosch. I never had the Bosch and the dewalt side by side, but they were about the same. The dust collection is completely worthless.


----------



## RichB16046

After watching a few videos and doing some more reading I think the XPS lighting system on the Dewalt looks pretty interesting. Kind of the best of both worlds. The straight lines of the laser (without the adjustment) and the extra lighting from the lights on the Milwaukee. Does anyone have any thoughts on this system?


----------



## Big Dave

I have that exact same Dewalt saw and love it. Dust collection works well if you have a vacuum hooked to it otherwise it tends to clog up. The light is the best feature. I sometimes have to cut an angle that I just don't know what it is so I place my board where I want it and draw a line across it then line the shadow of the blade up with the line and cut. Perfect fit every time. 

I do not have any experience with the other two saws.


----------



## centerisl

I have had the Ridgid on their stand for 8 years and love it. Dust collection is poor but I have a hood on stand that works ok if I care to use it (usually don't). Great cuts, though I rarely tilt (some angling). Laser is limited value but is accurate enough. 

LSA is not warranty. I recently enrolled a spindle sander with ease but others have reported major issues getting registered.


----------



## GeorgeC

hwebb99 said:


> I have used an older version of the DeWalt. It was a solid, accurate saw. The dust collection is almost worthless. I just bought a new Bosch. I never had the Bosch and the dewalt side by side, but they were about the same. The dust collection is completely worthless.


From what I have seen, dust collection is about worthless on all miter saws. The best thing is to build your own.

George


----------



## bauerbach

I have the sister of the dewalt. the model before this one I believe, only difference is the blade AFAIK.

I love the dang thing. Everything about it, the xps system above all. So dust collection... it works well, but the bag fills up in about 3 cuts. Its not hepa level lol, so to that end, it is worthless, but it keeps the dust out of your face and off your work, so thats something. I would believe their 75% claim atleast. I would atleast remove the bag, put a big PVC pipe over the port and route it down into a bucket or something. 

Other than that, the table is flat, the fence is square, and the blade spins. Its got a ton of capacity, the shroud design gives you an extra inch or so of vertical capacity too.


----------



## hwebb99

I am working on building my own dust collection. I tried mounting a 4 inch pipe behind the blade, but it let a lot of dust past on the other side. I think I am going to split it to two 3" pipes, and put one on each side of the blade.


----------



## FrankC

Take a look at each of the saws in person to get the feel of the actual saw. 

Pick the one you feel most comfortable with that has the features you want, all of them are quality saws.

Having only used Makitas recently, and been happy with them, I have no comment to offer on any of the models you mentioned.


----------



## RichB16046

Well I decided to go with the Dewalt. I found one at a store in Tuscon, AZ for $359 and Amazon matched it (I'm in Pittsburgh, PA and Sears wouldn't ship it and the local store wouldn't match the price at the store in AZ).  I had about $120 in gift cards from taking these stupid surveys that get emailed to me at work all the time so it ended up costing me about $270 after taxes and it cane with a free stand that apparently retails for $200 on it's own. All in all I think i got a smokin deal having only $270 actually come out of my pocket for this thing. Hoping the XPS system is as awesome as it seams. That's really what sold me on this saw...


----------



## bauerbach

it really is awesome. 

I have the stand as well, and I've been pleased with it. Sturdy and the extension supports work well compared to an older rigid stand I've used.


----------



## Paul_R

I have the Dewalt, you'll be happy. They were giving away the free stand when I bought mine and it's worth every penny...I bought the DW726 stand and I'm very happy with that one.


----------



## RichB16046

I actually bought the Kobalt folding stand with wheels from Lowes. I really like it and it was only $100. I'll give my Dad the "free" stand for his compound miter saw since he doesn't have one. I know he'll love it. Here's the Kobalt stand I bought. I had a coupon which took it down to $100...










http://www.lowes.com/pd_237980-46069-ST0603W_0__?productId=3824169


----------



## GeorgeC

hwebb99 said:


> I am working on building my own dust collection. I tried mounting a 4 inch pipe behind the blade, but it let a lot of dust past on the other side. I think I am going to split it to two 3" pipes, and put one on each side of the blade.


You need an enclosure that traps the particles. Open only at the front. Suction pipes just do not do the job.

George


----------



## centerisl

GeorgeC said:


> You need an enclosure that traps the particles. Open only at the front. Suction pipes just do not do the job.


I only used it a couple of times, but I have the plastic shroud on stand with 4" inlet that sits over the back portion of the saw. If I had more room I'd probably keep it up permanently, but even then I'd probably not bother to switch on and configure dust collection for a single cut.


----------



## bauerbach

thats neat. but damn does that take alot of space...


----------



## GeorgeC

bauerbach said:


> thats neat. but damn does that take alot of space...


Do you want to collect dust/particles or not. Dust collection for a miter saw is a complicated task. It does take space.

Mine is crude. Made out of scrap wood. But it is about 85% effective. No dust collection permanently hooked to it. Vacuum as required.

George


----------



## bauerbach

no I mean... I hear ya... my current MS dust collection involves the stock dust shoot spitting dust against the wall behind it... forming a lovely little mound on the floor! 

While I need to improve on that one of these days... pulling the saw 2' into the room just isnt feasible.

your options certainly aint pretty, but it looks to be fairly functional, build around the dimensions of the saw.


----------



## Paul_R

I just roll mine outside


----------



## Big Dave

I have a saw hood. It's not perfect but makes a big difference. I forgot to add that there is an additional piece that closes in the front so it catches more dust. I don't have it on in this picture.


----------



## Sgt BOMBULOUS

Why wasn't the Bosch considered?


----------



## RichB16046

I didn't like the linkage that they used. So many moving parts and nooks and crannies that can collect dust and bind up or worse pinch your fingers in.


----------



## hwebb99

RichB16046 said:


> I didn't like the linkage that they used. So many moving parts and nooks and crannies that can collect dust and bind up or worse pinch your fingers in.


That is only for their glider. They make a slider just like any other SMS.


----------



## Sgt BOMBULOUS

RichB16046 said:


> I didn't like the linkage that they used. So many moving parts and nooks and crannies that can collect dust and bind up or worse pinch your fingers in.


Not sure I can relate to this. There are 4 moving parts, and the permanently sealed bearings seem much less likely to become a problem than rails that can get dust and junk drug in and out of them. Pinching your fingers is feasible, but I can't imagine why you'd have a hand milling around the hinges while you're operating the machine.


----------



## slathem

centerisl said:


> I only used it a couple of times, but I have the plastic shroud on stand with 4" inlet that sits over the back portion of the saw. If I had more room I'd probably keep it up permanently, but even then I'd probably not bother to switch on and configure dust collection for a single cut.


Where can I purchase a shroud like the one in your picture?


----------



## PA WOODCHUCK

I went through the same choice and purchased the Dewalt 780, and if you watch for sales they included a base for FREE which was a $200 value like Big Dave posted in his picture.


----------



## 1995droptopz

Sgt BOMBULOUS said:


> Why wasn't the Bosch considered?


I own the DeWalt, but I have used the Bosch when the TechShop was still open. I did not like the thumb/trigger thing on the Bosch at all. 

Also, I think the dust collection on my DeWalt is slightly better if I hook a shop vac to the outlet. It gets more than 50% of the dust from my experience.


----------

